# Allez Sprint 2X framesets



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I know it's probably just me, a personal shortcoming. But it's starting to feel like Specialized is doing stuff aimed at turning away whatever market segment it is I fall into.
These "special" colors are just flat stupid. No I do not want a pink pike even if it didn't have leopard pattern forks. I do not want a black bike if my forks are checkered.
I do not want a purple bike, even if it didn't have zebra colored forks.
And I sure as hell don't want to pay 30 percent more for any of these things, especially if I have to take the black one and sand off and repaint the forks.
What is wrong with this company? How about at least one solid simple color that is not a low seller like orange, pink or purple and with solid colored forks? Just one? Black, white, blue, green, red, gray whatever. Just not the specific colors most people probably cite as their least favorite.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree










Stoopid orange bike.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*ok,,,, i take part of that back*



Opus51569 said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As with all rants, at least part of it was off target. That one is nice, and I actually love the color(s) in the changing "flame" paint jobs that Specialized has done. 
I personally LIKE orange OK, and indeed bought an Orange Ibis Mojo. But it had been hanging in the shop unsold for two and a half years... in the early years of that pretty celebrated design. A lot of people clearly won't buy orange, I guess was my point... not that I personally find orange ugly. Pink with leopard forks or purple with zebra, though, yes.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone complained that Specialized only sold black and red bikes. Now they are making crazy color combos and people still complain. 

I just bought a blue/yellow/black Crux and everyone I've talked to loves the coloring. But yeah, the pink and purple and leopard print is a little much. I think they take themselves way too seriously with the Red Hook Crit stuff.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback...Sorry that they're not your cup of tea, but that doesn't mean that they won't sell out. The cycling community needs to welcome young people and making fun colored, left of center bikes is necessary to grab their attention. I would bet a high percentage of these end up in the hands of dealer staff. They're fun, youthful and most importantly not black.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was just giving you a hard time. I get what you're saying, though, OP. For me, I was tired of black or shades of silver/gray and wanted something different. This was definitely different. Unless you go custom, there's no way to make everyone happy all the time.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> I was just giving you a hard time. I get what you're saying, though, OP. For me, I was tired of black or shades of silver/gray and wanted something different. This was definitely different. Unless you go custom, there's no way to make everyone happy all the time.


Yeah no worries. These forums pale in comparison to the critiques I receive from my co-workers. I've got a thick skin


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

dcorn said:


> Everyone complained that Specialized only sold black and red bikes. Now they are making crazy color combos and people still complain.
> 
> I just bought a blue/yellow/black Crux and everyone I've talked to loves the coloring. But yeah, the pink and purple and leopard print is a little much. I think they take themselves way too seriously with the Red Hook Crit stuff.


I think the Red Hook Crit stuff is pretty awesome. I don't love the final designs or outcomes on all of them, but I love the fact they are doing one off (or 2-3 or whatever it is) art bikes. I think more companies should do something similar. I think it would be cool to have a company do something like this, auction off 10 of them to charity or something like that.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

You do know they make more than just those "limited edition" colors, right? There's a yellow/green one, an orange one, and a black/red one. These are complete bikes, but you can strip/sell the components and end up paying just about the same as a frameset would cost you. I know because that's what I did. 

View attachment 315870


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

twin001 said:


> You do know they make more than just those "limited edition" colors, right? There's a yellow/green one, an orange one, and a black/red one. These are complete bikes, but you can strip/sell the components and end up paying just about the same as a frameset would cost you. I know because that's what I did.
> 
> View attachment 315870


Sure,
and that's smart, practical solution. An it may be what I end up doing. But it in no way changes my views on my original point, which is that their frameset colors don't make sense.
As to low-production colors celebrating things like Red Hook, like mile2424 mentions, sure that's nice to see manufacturers do. But for the main frameset colors, it just seems like they're off on a weird tangent.
And the 2X's really aren't the thing to get all hinky and millennial with the colors on... 1X, sure, why not. Though let's face it, Specialized's interest in Red Hook is all about marketing, getting some of that every valuable street red.
Fixie crits may get a lot of attention, but they're getting it for the same reasons they'll never be massive markets for selling bikes, the mixed martial arts factor/crashes.


----------



## Hanakuso (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm in a similar boat as OP

I like the components of the Sprint Comp, but I don't like the colors. I like the color of the Sprint Elite, but don't like the components.

The black checkered frameset looks good IMO but I don't really want to build up a new bike myself.


----------

